# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Reportage sur le refuge de Becej en Serbie

## chupachup



----------


## albane 44

Reportage très émouvant... Je trouve que les chiens sont sympa! ils se laissent mettre le collier: si les autres savaient ce que ce collier signifie....

Merci Chupachup pour tout!

----------


## chupachup

merci Albane pour ton soutien  :Smile:

----------


## shanty

Jolie vidéo.  ::

----------


## CHARLY 71

Très émue par ce superbe reportage.
Ils sont tous beaux et ont l'air tellement gentils.
Je me dis qu'un jour nous aurons notre chien de Serbie  ::

----------


## Anaïs

je n'avais jamais vu cette vidéo, je vous fais un petit Facebook + Twitter  ::

----------


## aurlie

Ajouté sur mon mur fb

----------


## chupachup

Merci Killy  :Smile: )) et Aurlie  :Smile: ))

----------


## POLKA67

On a l'impression que les chiens essayent par tous les moyens de se mettre en avant pour obtenir le fameux collier rouge, sésame vers une nouvelle vie en dehors du refuge.... 
Cela fait mal au coeur pour ceux qui n'ont pas été élus.. :: .

----------


## Eternellement_k

C'est une très belle vidéo, ca fait mal au coeur de les voir tous là

C'est très émouvant

----------


## latinachupeta

bouh comment avoir le moral a zero :  regarder cette video emouvante, par un dimanche tout gris et pluvieux...
merci pour cette video, pour tout ces gens qui se mobilisent et qui apportent un certain equilibre et amour a ces loulous ...

on voudrait tous les prendre chez nous, les laver, les enrouler dans des couvertures au bord d'une cheminée, qu'ils n'est plus froid ni faim .... je suis trop utopique ...

 ::

----------


## chupachup

Et voilà une autre vidéo réalisée l'été dernier

----------


## latinachupeta

je viens d'aimer la page sur facebook pur pouvoir suivre le quotidien des loulous, les adoptés etc...

----------


## BlueBubble

> Reportage très émouvant... Je trouve que les chiens sont sympa! ils se laissent mettre le collier:* si les autres savaient ce que ce collier signifie....*
> 
> Merci Chupachup pour tout!


Je pense qu'ils le savent vu comment ils essayent de se mettre en avant et de renifler les colliers..
Il ont bien compris que chien + collier -> plus là.

Et eux ils n'attendants plus que ça ...




Peut-on faire un don par Paypal ?

----------


## chupachup

Non nous n'avons pas de compte paypal, mais un virement est possible, vous pouvez trouver le RIB sur ce lien : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...-donation.html Merci beaucoup!

----------


## ludi

merci pour votre combat pour ces chiens.

dans quelques temps , j'espère pouvoir faire un don quand je serai sorti de mes galères.

vous êtes formidables !!

très amicalement,

ludivine

----------


## luminette

Reportage triste  :: , poignant  :: et beau  :: à la fois...

----------


## lenaic

partagé aussi

----------


## chupachup

Site internet de l'association : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/

----------

